# HGH Post-Surgery



## bigmanjws (Oct 31, 2011)

I've got a buddy who just had Tommy-John surgery. He is asking me about hgh for a speedy recovery. Anyone have any input into this? Idk much about it, for one I can't afford it! haha Anyways he was looking at 2iu's for 3 months or so maybe even 4iu's. Is that too little? Please note he is not looking for bulk or bodybuilding results just trying to speed the post op recovery time.


----------



## SRX (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a fighter friend that had surgery and was expected to take a 6 month leave, useing 5ius of pharm hgh he was back at 3 months. He believes it was the hgh.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 31, 2011)

I am sure that would help or he could use some GHRPs/GHRHs which is a cheaper route, either cannot hurt that is for sure.  IGF-1 LR3 helps as well for local healing, have him look into that.


----------



## Makeyoustronger (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a friend in USA, He have bought HGH with Blue top from china, He feels good,
when I want him to tell me where to get it . He doesn't tell me.

So has anyone kown where can get real HGH with high quality from china? 

I have google many websites.But how to choose?


----------

